# Morewood - Izimu Limited 2009



## bmx-racing (1. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich bin z.Z. am überlegen mir das 2009er Morewood Izimu zu holen. Wollte da jetzt mal nachfragen, da ich vom BMX sport komme stehe ich nicht so auf die "schiffe" also wie z.B. ein Zonenschein Zyphern. HAlt einfach so kisten wo nicht so wenidig sind. DA wollte ich mal nachfragen wie das denn bei dem morewood ist, da es doch eher darauf schliesen lässt, dass es eines der wenidigen bikes ist.

Danke schonmal


----------



## derearl (3. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

Also ich bin das Izimu auch noch nicht selber gefahren aber unter den DH-Bikes wird das Izimu immer mal wieder als eins der wendigeren genannt. Liegt wohl auch an dem relativ niedrigen Gewicht aufgrund des einfachen Aufbaus. 
Ich selber überlege auch ob dies mein nächster Rahmen werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roflboy (17. Januar 2010)

also das izimu is echt sehr wendig, aber auch nu wenn man es benutzen kannxD


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

mit dem Izimu muss man vorallem aktiv fahren da es ein klassischer Eingelenker ist... 
wenn das mal klappt dann hast du ein sehr wendiges Bike und du wirst deinen kauf nicht bereuenâ¦bin damit jetzt 2 Jahre Rennen gefahren hatte nie Probleme damit (lager, buchsen....usw...) deshalb kaufs dir!!!!!


----------



## derearl (1. Februar 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> mit dem Izimu muss man vorallem aktiv fahren da es ein klassischer Eingelenker ist...



Hi, 
Ich frage mich gerade in wie weit, und vor allem warum,  man einen Eingelenker aktiver fahren muss als andere Hinterbausysteme? Kannst du das vielleicht erläutern?


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

dadurch das der Hinterbau "bockiger" ist muss man mit den Beinen mehr arbeiten bzw. man bekommt mehr SchlÃ¤ge ab als z.B. ein VPP der wirklich jede Unebenheit voll wegfrisst und weniger SchlÃ¤ge auf die Beine gibtâ¦deshalb muss man bei einem klassischen Eingelenker noch mehr mitarbeitenâ¦

Das sind halt meine Erfahrungenâ¦bin Ã¶fter mal mit Santa Cruz V10 gefahren und der ist wirklich weniger anstrengend in den Beinen/RÃ¼cken als der Eingelenkerâ¦da kann man sich auch Ã¶fters mal richtig auf den Pedalen ausruhen

hab mich davor vieleicht falsch ausgedrÃ¼ckt


----------



## derearl (1. Februar 2010)

Danke für deine Erkäuterung. Ich habe mich das gefragt, weil ich noch nicht so viele verschiedene Systeme gefahren bin, und selber ebefalls auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen bin. Daher ist dieser Punkt für mich ganz interessant.


----------



## albikilla (1. Februar 2010)

derearl schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r deine ErkÃ¤uterung. Ich habe mich das gefragt, weil ich noch nicht so viele verschiedene Systeme gefahren bin, und selber ebefalls auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rahmen bin. Daher ist dieser Punkt fÃ¼r mich ganz interessant.



bitte gernâ¦hatte mich nur ein bisschen falsch ausgedrÃ¼ckt 

muss die aber sagen dass du dich um den Eingelenker nie kÃ¼mmern musst wegen AnfÃ¤lligkeit des Hinterbausystems...im gegensatz zu Mehrgelenkern, (FSR, VPP usw...)

dafÃ¼r musst du halt ein grÃ¶beres Bike in kauf nehmen  was aber saugeil zum fahren ist..ich persÃ¶nlich hab es lieber wenn ich das Bike mehr spÃ¼re...ist aber geschmackssache

ps. und nicht das Fahrwerk vergessen denn ein guter DÃ¤mpfer macht bei einem Eingelenker die Welt aus!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 357904 (11. September 2015)

Ich fahre seit langem ein Shova LT. Ein unverwüstlicher Panzer, sehr agil und kann richtig was wegstecken.

Das "aktive fahren" stimmt. Da muss man schon mal gute Beine mitbringen. Aber dafür hat man gutes Feedback! Ich merke sofort, wenn ich zB das ProPedal an meinem DHX5 zudrehe oder die Feder tausche.

Ich liebe das Rad. Und der handgefertigte Rahmen ist von klasse Qualität.


----------

